# Dx code needed



## LOVE2CODE (May 15, 2009)

*GOOD MORNING.....
I am in need of a dx code for "NEEDLE STICK INJURY"...Pt is a nurse and was stuck w/needle(who was dx w/HIV)*


----------



## Beverlyb (May 15, 2009)

*Beverly cpc*

Try using V15.85 (exposure to potetntially hazardous body fluids) and E920.5 (accident caused by  hypodermic needle).


----------



## LOVE2CODE (May 15, 2009)

beverlyb said:


> try using v15.85 (exposure to potetntially hazardous body fluids) and e920.5 (accident caused by  hypodermic needle).



*thank you so much....*


----------



## dawndi67 (May 15, 2009)

I would use the 883.0 with the e920.5 and e849.7 if you want you can add the v code as stated in the prior post but you cant use that v code as a primary dx. It is a secondary dx only.......


----------



## LOVE2CODE (May 15, 2009)

*thanks alot.....*


dawndi67 said:


> i would use the 883.0 with the e920.5 and e849.7 if you want you can add the v code as stated in the prior post but you cant use that v code as a primary dx. It is a secondary dx only.......


----------

